# avoir à / devoir / falloir (il faut)



## Thomas1

Je me demende s'il y a des différences entre _avoir à _et _devoir_ et je me suis achevé qu'ils signifient plus au moins le même. Existe-t-il des cas où _avoir à _n'est pas synonyme de _devoir_ ? Avez-vous des exemples en tête?

Merci d'avance,
Thomas

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Crescent

Bonjour, Thomas! 
Bien que je ne sois pas experte, je crois qu'il y a une petite différence entre les deux expressions. 
Par exemple, regardez cette phrase-ci: Je n'ai qu'a partir. Ca veut dire - je n'ai pas de choix, il faut que je parte.. 
Mais si on essaie de remplacer le ''avoir a '' par le ''devoir'' cette phrase aurait un sens assez different de l'originel. 
''Je ne dois que partir.'' - ca veut dire plutot: Partir! C'est tout ce qu'il faut faire! (a vrai dire, je ne sais pas comment vous l'expliquer tres bien...  )
Mais j'espere que cela vous aidera a comprendre un peu!
La question que je me demande parfois, quand je vois deux mots, deux expressions qui semblent vouloir dire la meme chose, c'est: pourquoi y en-a-t'il deux, si un suffit pour rendre la idée ? Donc, ca veut dire qu'il y a une petite difference entre les expressions.


----------



## Francois114

Bonjour Thomas, bonjour Crescent,

La construction _avoir à_ s'emploie surtout dans des phrases comme : _J'ai quelque chose à faire, j'ai deux ou trois choses à vous dire_, c'est-à-dire *avec un objet*. _J'ai à partir_ ne me paraît pas du tout usuel. Donc, il faut un objet pour dire "jai... à...". Exception : "j'ai à faire" qui est une forme "syncopée" pour dire "j'ai quelque chose à faire" (je suis pris, je suis occupé).
Elle s'emploie aussi dans "Je n'ai plus qu'à me taire" ou "tu n'as qu'à prendre ton parapluie"
_je *n*'ai *plus qu'à* me taire_ = je n'ai pas d'autre possibilité
_tu *n'*as *qu'à* prendre ton parapluie_ = c'est facile, c'est simple, prends ton parapluie (à quelqu'un qui se plaint de la pluie).

_Je ne dois que partir_ n'est pas non plus très usuel : grammaticalement correct mais difficile à interpréter. Je me creuse la tête sans trouver d'exemple où ça marcherait. Quelqu'un d'autre pourra peut-être imaginer un contexte valide...


----------



## Calamitintin

Je pense qu'on emploie plus facilement devoir : 
_je dois remplir ce formulaire_.
_j'ai à remplir ce formulaire_ se dit moins ou alors en réponse a la question "qu'as-tu à faire ?"
*Avoir qch à faire* sous-entend une espèce d'agenda personnel. Cela fait partie des tâches qui me sont imparties...Je pense que les non-natifs devraient l'éviter en copie du _have to_ anglais.
*Devoir* est plus général.
J'espère avoir un peu éclairci la situation (?)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Mon sentiment : j'ai à faire ceci et cela, est moins fort que je dois faire ceci ou cela. Si j'ai à le faire mais que je ne le fais pas, rien de dramatique.
"J'ai à faire une machine aujourd'hui, et à aller faire des courses." Si je ne le fais pas, j'ai sûrement encore quelques vêtements à me mettre sur le dos et quelques denrées à me mettre sous la dent...
Mais je dois faire une machine et je dois faire les courses. Alors là, il me semble que c'est plus impératif, je risque d'aller me ballader nue, ou de mourir de faim si ce n'est pas fait... 
Mais c'est juste une impression personnelle.


----------



## davideguada

Bonjour, 

est-ce c'est pareil d'utiliser _devoir+indicatif, infinitif _ou il _faut que+subjonctif?_


Par ex. vous êtes soutenus par les techniciens de ...... qui résolvent les problèmes et ceci le client *doit le savoir* (il faut qu'il le sache)!

Une part du service clientèle (pour les clients potentiellement intéressés) *doit être* *assuré *à travers des visites de la force de vente.


Merci


----------



## jierbe31

Bonjour,

A mon avis, la formulation impersonnelle "il faut que" insiste davantage sur la notion d'obligation.
Mais ce n'est que mon avis de profane.
Attends les avis éclairés des spécialistes.


----------



## davideguada

donc en théorie les deux pourraient être justes?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Oui, les deux sont justes, mais _*il faut que + sujet + subj*_. sera toujours plus lourd que _*sujet + devoir à*_ *l'indic. + infinitif* :

=> *Il faut qu'*une part du service clientèle *soit* *assurée *à travers des visites de la force de vente.
=> Une part du service clientèle *doit être* *assurée *à travers des visites de la force de vente.

La seconde version me convient davantage. Par exemple, mets-les à l'imparfait : 

=> *Il fallait qu'*une part du service clientèle *fût* *assurée *à travers des visites de la force de vente.
=> Une part du service clientèle *devait être* *assurée *à travers des visites de la force de vente.


----------



## Maître Capello

Suivant le sens de _devoir_, on ne peut pas toujours utiliser l'un pour l'autre. Par exemple :

_ Vous êtes soutenus par les techniciens de X qui résolvent les problèmes et ceci, le client *doit probablement* le savoir._


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Mmmmm, pas si sûr, Maître : « ... et ceci, *il faut peut-être* que le client le sache. »


----------



## Maître Capello

Si, si, c'est sûr !  En effet, dans le sens de ma phrase, le client le sait probablement déjà !


----------



## tie-break

_vous êtes soutenus par les techniciens de ...... qui résolvent les problèmes et ceci le client *doit le savoir* (il faut qu'il le sache)!_


Je pense que le sens que Davideguada veut donner est le suivant :

*Et ceci le client doit le savoir* = nous devons mettre au courant le client du fait que nous sommes soutenus par des techniciens...


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Ouiii ! j'étais en train de rectifier ; mais justement l'ambiguïté entre « il faut probablement que ... / il sait probablement déjà » fait qu'on ne peut ici utiliser « le client doit le savoir ». C'était bien ça le sens de ton intervention ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est bien ça !


----------



## californiangirl

Salut, 

Je ne sais pas quand j'utilise le verbe falloir ou devoir. Je n'ai pas compris la difference entre les deux. Peut étre les exemples peuvent m'aider.

Merci.


----------



## arundhati

Le verbe "falloir" s'utilise sous une forme impersonnelle :
"Il faut que je prenne le train"
Le verbe devoir de façon directe :
"Je dois prendre le train".
Dans cet exemple, le sens est le même. Cependant "devoir" peut prendre d'autres significations : "il doit être arrivé" signifie "il est probablement arrivé".


----------



## californiangirl

Merci beaucoup, arundhati !!
Donc, devoir est utilisé quand la situation est "strict" ?


----------



## arundhati

Pas seulement... Il peut marquer une incertitude, comme dans mon second exemple.


----------



## californiangirl

ah, okay, merci !!


----------



## Deslandes

Bonjour. Voici l'extrait qui m'amène ici aujourd'hui :*

« J'ai donc dû racheter un autre billet sur une autre compagnie. »*

Je comprends bien le sens de « J'ai donc dû (...) », mais tout naturellement j'écrirais plutôt *« J'ai donc eu de racheter (...) »*. 

Est-ce qu'on peut le dire (ayant le même sens) ou c'est tout à fait incorrect ? 

Merci.


----------



## Xenay

Bonjour,

On écrira plutôt *"J'ai donc eu à racheter (...)"*; mais *"J'ai donc dû racheter (...)" *se dit également.
J'ai l'impression, à l'oreille, qu'au niveau temporel, "dû" est plus proche du moment présent que "eu"; mais il ne s'agit que d'une interprétation, rien d'officiel.


----------



## Druide500

Bonjour à tous

Quelle différence y a-t-il entre ces deux structures :  Je *dois partir* maintenant./ Il *faut* que je *parte* maintenant ?

La première serait-elle plus emphatique?

D'ailleurs les deux structures : Il *faut* que *je* *parte* maintenant / Il *me* *faut* *partir* maintenant seront-elles interchangeables?

Merci d'avance


----------



## OLN

_Je dois _et _Il faut que je_ sont pour moi équivalents en sens et en registre.

_Il me faut + infinitif _(sans "que") est pour moi du langage plus choisi qu_'Il faut que je + subj._

[…]

il me/te faut + infinitif / il faut que je/tu + subjonctif


----------



## Druide500

Bonsoir à tous.

J'aimerais savoir si les trois phrases suivantes sont interchangeables  où il y aurait une différence de registre 


Un médecin qui demande à son client de prendre des médicaments pourrait-il dire indifféremment :<< Vous devez prendre des médicaments >> ou <<Il faut que vous preniez des médicaments>> ou << Il vous faut prendre des médicaments>> ?

Je vous remercie par avance


----------



## Philippides

Je dirais qu'elles sont interchangeables


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

[…]

Pour répondre à la question, les trois formulations sont ici correctes, bien que la dernière appartienne désormais davantage à un langage vieilli qui n'est donc plus si courant. C'est pourquoi je suggérerais plutôt l'une des deux premières options, qui appartiennent à un langage très habituel.


----------



## Philippides

Je chipote peut-être mais ce n'est pas un langage si vieilli que ça. si j'entendais mon médecin dire "Il vous faut prendre...", je n'aurais pas l'impression d'avoir à faire à Hibernatus !


----------



## Druide500

Je vous remercie tous les deux.
J'ai encore une autre question du même genre.
Imaginons que ma secrétaire arrive toujours en retard. Un jour je me mets en colère. comment pourrais-je expprimer mieux ma colère : <<Vous devez arriver à l'heure>> ou << Il faut que vous arriviez à l'heure>>. Ou bien je peux employer l'un ou l'autre indifféremment?
Merci encore


----------



## OLN

Je vois entre les deux premiers plus une différence de degré de politesse qu'une différence de registre de langage.

"Vous devez" est péremptoire. Autant dire "Je veux que".

"Il faut" est une façon d'atténuer l'ordre en transformant l'obligation en nécessité. C'est donc plus poli.


----------



## Dante404

Bonjour, j'amerais savoir la différence entre ces deux constructions. Par example, c'est pareil si je dis:

Nous n'aurons pas à partir.
Il ne faudra pas que nous partions

J'ai à prendre le métro pour aller à l'école
Il faut que je prenne le métro pour aller à l'ecole

J'aurai à faire mes devoirs si je veux sortir la soirée
Il faut que je fasse mes devoirs si je veux sortir la soirée.


C'est la même chose?

Merci.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

_"J'aurai à" = "il faudra que"_
Il est donc important de conserver la temporalité utilisée dans l'expression d'origine.

On peut aussi considérer plus simplement :
_"Avoir à" = "devoir"_


----------



## JClaudeK

Dante404 said:


> Nous n'aurons pas à partir.
> Il ne faudra pas que nous partions


Attention, avec la négation, il peut y avoir confusion:
_Nous n'aurons pas à partir._ = Nous n'aurons pas besoin de  partir./ Nous ne serons pas obligés de partir.
_"Il ne faudra pas que nous partions." _*peut*_ s_ignifier "Nous ne devrons pas partir. = Il est déconseillé que nous partions."



Dante404 said:


> C'est la même chose?


"avoir à / falloir" ne sont pas forcément interchangeables, tout dépend du contexte !


----------

